# Remove proprietary software from ports.



## Nicolas Sampaio (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello everyone, I would like to know how to remove all proprietary software from ports, or at least blocked, as in portage where you add the option `ACCEPT_LICENSE="-* @FREE"` to /etc/portage/make.conf and you don't run the risk of installing proprietary. Thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Apr 30, 2021)

See /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.licences.mk:

```
# Variables provided to users (can be passed to make or set in /etc/make.conf)
#
# LICENSES_ACCEPTED - Accepted licenses.
# LICENSES_REJECTED - Rejected licenses.
# LICENSES_GROUPS_ACCEPTED  - Accepted license groups.
# LICENSES_GROUPS_REJECTED  - Rejected license groups.
# LICENSES_ASK      - Require explicit user approval for all licenses not
#                     present in previous variables (for example, stock
#                     accepted licenses will ask confirmation).
#
```
Only works for ports though.


----------

